# Where to find Thai Basil



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Does anybody kno where to find fresh Thai Basil.
I already found some old threads mentioning somewhere in Karama, but that does not help me to much
Would appreciate your help and pinpointed instructions.

Greetz Winny


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have also looked in a lot of places for thai basil...but never found any...but what I do use is a very good substitute for the same....regular basil....u can get them in a small pot in lulu barsha or carrefour at MOE (lulu is cheaper though) and you can get it at spinneys as well...

Hope this helps!

Tanya


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

And also try Organic cafe! If you do get thai basil lemme know as well pls


----------



## Mr. T (Oct 31, 2008)

CM supermarket next to Bai Tong Restaurant (same owner 04-3977701) Opposite Karama center


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

Mr. T said:


> CM supermarket next to Bai Tong Restaurant (same owner 04-3977701) Opposite Karama center


Hi Mr. T.,

Thanks for the up. Already gave them a call and they say they DO HAVE thai basil.
Will check it out tommorow! 

Greetz,
Winny


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've been to CM supermarket. They have a great selection on Thai groceries. I've gotten a huge bunch of Thai Sweet Basil.
The directions are very easy. Just follow 'Bur Dubai' from of Za'abeel roundabout , take the second big street to the right (77 road) and park your car on the paid parking lot at the corner. CM supermarket is opposite of the parking lot.

Happy thai cooking! 

Greetz,
Winny


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

If you live in Discovery Gardens and can recognise it - some of the bushes are actually Thai Basil so you can harvest it for free.


----------

